# X factor



## Old fay (18 Marzo 2008)

La Ventura non ci capisce un C@@ZZO!!! Glielo diciamo???


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Marzo 2008)

*fay*



fay ha detto:


> La Ventura non ci capisce un C@@ZZO!!! Glielo diciamo???


 
la pagano per essere quella che è....sai che glie frega fay...


----------



## Verena67 (18 Marzo 2008)

fay ha detto:


> La Ventura non ci capisce un C@@ZZO!!! Glielo diciamo???


 
concordo. Non la reggo piu'.

pero' adoro Morgan. Me piace. Anche la Maionchi.

Ammetto pero' che dei cantanti..nessuno mi dice niente di che.

Ammazzate DJ Francesco.

Bacio!


----------



## Old fay (18 Marzo 2008)

morgan è un gran figo...troppo giovane per me 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  p  eccato, nonostante i capelli bianchi ovvio!!!


----------



## Old Holly (18 Marzo 2008)

fay ha detto:


> La Ventura non ci capisce un C@@ZZO!!! Glielo diciamo???


Secondo me il pubblico sovrano non è da meno!!!!


----------



## brugola (18 Marzo 2008)

io non ho mai perso un'isola, ma questi musicali non riesco proprio a guardarli.
un bacione...che non c'entra ma avevo voglia..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Marzo 2008)

Ma facciano le selezioni, poi mandino i prescelti a scuola e alla fine...ci facciano sentire solo quelli che sanno cantare e ci risparmino il gusto sadico di veder mettere alla berlina delle persone!


----------



## Iris (18 Marzo 2008)

Ma chi è X factor? Quella cosa orribile che mi ha sostituito i cartoon delle 20?


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Marzo 2008)

Io odio Simona Ventura!

Rimetto il puffo?????


----------



## Sterminator (18 Marzo 2008)

beh intanto occhio a questo che ce lo sorchieremo alla grandissima...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7xWduFb5CM


----------



## Old Holly (18 Marzo 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> beh intanto occhio a questo che ce lo sorchieremo alla grandissima...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7xWduFb5CM


Non ti piace?
Io lo trovo innovativo! Mancava nella scena musicale italiana la figura del cantore cimiteriale!  Serissimo!!!!


----------



## ranatan (18 Marzo 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> concordo. Non la reggo piu'.
> 
> pero' adoro Morgan. Me piace. Anche la Maionchi.
> 
> ...


Brava la Maionchi e anche a me piace Morgan...mi ricorda Peppe la puzzola (Disney)


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Marzo 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Non ti piace?
> Io lo trovo innovativo! Mancava nella scena musicale italiana la figura del cantore cimiteriale! Serissimo!!!!


A me ricorda Mino Pausa.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9EN3ZyXwEs


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma facciano le selezioni, poi mandino i prescelti a scuola e alla fine...ci facciano sentire solo quelli che sanno cantare e ci risparmino il gusto sadico di veder *mettere alla berlina delle perso*ne!


....ma è il vero senso del programma!


non vedo perchè dovremmo baciarci 
chi vi conosce??


----------



## Sterminator (18 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> A me ricorda Mino Pausa.....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9EN3ZyXwEs





































MUDUUUUUUUU', TOTI E TATA....































ehi uagned', dedica...

QUANDO ALLE SETTE DI MATTINA SEI PASSATA DA QUELLA CANTINA  *LASCIAI UN GIRO DI BIRRA* DOV'ERO IO IL PADRONE PERCHE' CAPII CHE ERA PASSATO  L'AMORE QUEL TUO VISO COSì INNOCENTE PER ME ERA GIA' IMPORTANTE POI TI SUSSURRAI  ALL'IMPROVVISO *TI ACCOMPAGNO A CASA SE NON SEI SPIACENTE*

rit.
* MO E CHI  E'*QUESTO AMORE CHE HO PER TE
MO E CHI E'QUESTA VOGLIA CHE HO DI TE
MO CHE  FAI SUBBTO SUBBTO TE NE VAI
DALL'ESISTENZA MIA
CHE COME UNA ZANZARA MI  RONZA ALL'ORECCHIO 
CI LANCIO UN OGGETTO MA LEI RESTA LI'

E MI ACCORGO  CON AMAREZZA CHE SPIRA SU DI NOI UNA FORTE BREZZA CHE PORTA VIA IL SAPORE DEL  NOSTRO AMORE *COME UNA PERONI LASCIATA APERTA *E UN CONFLITTO INTERIORMENTE SE  LASCIARE TUTTO E FARMI DA PARTE CAREZZARTI GLI OCCHI E DIRE SI'E'FINITA OPPURE  *DARTI UN TUZZO CON LA MIA MENTE*

rit.​


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Marzo 2008)

Stermi, ma "Enza perchè sei morta" te la sei dimenticata?


----------



## Old Airforever (20 Marzo 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> la pagano per essere quella che è....sai che glie frega fay...


...infatti, hai ragione: la pagano fin troppo!
Air


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Marzo 2008)

e non solo lei,( che magari idiota NOn è ma furba e cavalca quello che vuole ) e producono anche queste canzoni idiote.

e manco l'ho ascoltata...


si educa la gente ad rimanere idiota, ecco la finalità di certe trasmissioni. l'idiota è sempre un ottimo consumatore, migliore di uno che è piu' critico verso la realtà.


----------

